# Cm 10.2 build for nexus 7



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a build or nightly of cm 10.2 for the nexus 7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## gertjanP (Aug 13, 2013)

http://androidforums.com/nexus-7-gen2-2013-all-things-root/752279-rom-jb-4-3-cm-10-2-nexus-7-2013-a.html

found it with google....or do you want it for the 2012 nexus?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I found it for grouper at xda. Thank you though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

